# My plants are dying!!!



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I know nothing of plants lol. I've been using flourish excel and I don't think it's helping. My plants are green but losing leaves everyday! What else should I throw in to get them to par and grow????


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Wrong forum buddy.This belongs in aquatic plants. But you should get the name of the plant, research and see what conditions it needs, and check those. thats always a problem.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

bjmarche said:


> Wrong forum buddy.This belongs in aquatic plants. But you should get the name of the plant, research and see what conditions it needs, and check those. thats always a problem.
> [snapback]1110708[/snapback]​


sorry I though I was in that place. I would research them but I was given them free from a friend leaving and I have NO idea what they are. Maybe I'm Fd in the A but I hope not.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

moved to plants forum


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I know nothing of plants lol. I've been using flourish excel and I don't think it's helping. My plants are green but losing leaves everyday! What else should I throw in to get them to par and grow????
> [snapback]1110682[/snapback]​


How much light are you giving them? do you use anything else for ferts, like flourish comprehensive? What kind of plants are they? Be more specific


----------

